# [2006] St. Tropez Resort, Ocean City Maryland



## ml855 (Jun 25, 2006)

Can anyone tell me about this resort, St. Tropez, located in Ocean City, Maryland.  What is it like, it is well maintained, etc. I love OC but don't no much about the resort.

Thanks.


----------



## KHolleger (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: St. Tropez Resort, Ocean City Maryland*

Nice resort on the beach.  Trades with II.  Managed by East Coast Management that offers internal trading with any other OC resort they manage.  You can also swap your fixed week for another at your resort giving you the advantage of a floating week.


----------



## ml855 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: St. Tropez Resort, Ocean City Maryland*

Thanks.  Thinking about picking up a week, but didn't know anything about the resort.


----------



## NICOLEE (Apr 2, 2011)

ML855, 
Did you ever pick up a week here? If so any thoughts?


----------



## ml855 (Apr 2, 2011)

NICOLEE said:


> ML855,
> Did you ever pick up a week here? If so any thoughts?



Yes.  It was very nice, older but clean, they were always updating the building, it looked nice.   I picked up the unit to take my parents every October,  they really enjoyed sitting in the living area and being able to view the ocean.  We had a top unit with great views of the ocean and beach.  I just unloaded it this pass year because we just purchased a Ocean City Condo and no longer needed a timeshare.  I hope the new owners enjoy it as much as we did.


----------



## Greg G (Apr 4, 2011)

ml855

Do they have internet access at the resort?
Also,  where is unit 305 in the building?  We have an exchange the week of Springfest this year.


Greg


----------



## Kola (Apr 5, 2011)

ml855 said:


> Yes.  It was very nice, older but clean, they were always updating the building, it looked nice. ....  .



How many units are there in this resort ? Could you tell us about the pool and other common areas ? Thanks.


----------



## NICOLEE (Apr 7, 2011)

Greg G said:


> ml855
> 
> Do they have internet access at the resort?
> Also,  where is unit 305 in the building?  We have an exchange the week of Springfest this year.
> ...



I don't know if they have internet access as I just purchased unit 205 Week 25 for this year and have not yet been inside the unit yet.  If you are facing the ocean Unit 305 is will be on your far right meaning that your view of the ocean will be blocked by the little building that partially blocks St Tropez's view of the ocean.  

There are 20 units in the St Tropez with eight Three bedroom Two bath units.  These 3/2 bed/bath units are on the outsides of the building with the two bedroom units on the inside.  For the three bedroom units there are front and back balconies not sure if the two bedroom units have back balconies.  The pool was recently redone as was the siding, parts of the parking garage, roofing and stairwells.  These are all things that I have heard as I just purchased my unit and have not had the chance to visit yet! Not sure about any additional common areas.


----------



## Greg G (May 22, 2011)

*Pictures of St Tropez Condos Ocean City MD*

Been back for about a week and had a good time.  Decent little resort, would go back to it again.  Submitted a review.  They don't have WiFi/internet access at the resort but you can use the WiFi at East Coast Management which manages that resort and others in the area.
Pictures of the condos at https://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/OceanCityMDMay6132011#

Greg


----------



## Whirl (May 23, 2011)

Greg G said:


> Been back for about a week and had a good time.  Decent little resort, would go back to it again.  Submitted a review.  They don't have WiFi/internet access at the resort but you can use the WiFi at East Coast Management which manages that resort and others in the area.
> Pictures of the condos at https://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/OceanCityMDMay6132011#
> 
> Greg



Great pictures. Thanks. I own a unit there and have not seen it in years, so I appreciate recent pictures.


----------

